# Mudskipper paludarium



## HX67

Hi all.

I didn't want to go the traditional "sloping sand"-route in creating a habitat for my mudskippers. 
To start with, I had three _Periophthalmodon septemradiatus_ males. This is not the most aggressive nor largest species of 'skippers, but it still wants to form and defend a small territory.
What I wanted was to create a habitat with multiple spots where the fish can hide from each other's sight.

I started with an old 140 gallon sump tank:









I disassembled the sump to replace the old, scratched front glass with a new one and painted the trims:

















For hardscape I wanted to make a DIY root system with multiple little shallow pools and an inbuilt plumming to circulate water in the pools.

A sketch:









Platforms and volume of the scape:









Roots bent of pvc and added volume with foam:









A bit of shaping with a knife:









A stage after a few layers:









Hardscape pretty much finished:

















Glued in and the first test was very succesfull. All the pools were filled up with just one pump feeding the plumbing system in the scape:









The mudskippers are using the whole scape and seem happy with it:









FTS, early stages:









BOOOOO!



























The tank is still maturing. Water is kept at 1.002-1.003. I'm trying to find plants that would co-operate with me, but haven't had too much luck yet.

There, thanks for looking!


----------



## jwm5

this looks fantastic. what did you end up using to paint the faux wood? did you seal it up with something also? I am looking to do some sort of faux structure when I redo my 55.


----------



## tuffgong

That's a sweeet setup! The mudskippers look cool. Great job on the hardscape!


----------



## HX67

Thanks guys.
It's all grout, no paint at all. Colored grout, a few colors.

It's not sealed, but there's acrylic polymer added to the mixture before brushing on. It seals some and gives a hardier structure.


----------



## hydrophyte

Wow! 

You are an artist.


----------



## Gatekeeper

Well, I have to say it. Probably one of the best faux backgrounds I have seen yet!

My only critique would have been to bench the soil up more inside the water line to really bring the roots into the shoreline more, but you could easily mask that with some plants.

Man, that is just incredible.


----------



## tuffgong

hydrophyte said:


> Wow!
> 
> You are an artist.


I agree. I would say that is museum/professional quality work at least. The more I look at the setup the more I like it. The mudskipper's blue eyes are mesmerizing.


----------



## HX67

Thanks a million, guys!



Gatekeeper said:


> My only critique would have been to bench the soil up more inside the water line to really bring the roots into the shoreline more, but you could easily mask that with some plants.


I know, I know!
I could easily have made the hardscape to "fill in" under the rootsies, too. But I wanted to maximize the amount of water in the tank, and left open the lower parts.
I hope some of the plants I'm working with start showing some growth eventually, so they'll fill in the bottom a bit, as you say.

Hydro, I'm really interested to see what you come up with in that brackish riparium of yours! I'm going to steal all your ideas and results as far as plants go.

In addition to having potential for better water quality with more water (there's about 40 gallons), I'm able to put in some other fish, such as these bumblebee gobies:









There's also a trio of Anableps growing up a bit on their way to a 250 brackish tank:








Thanks again!


----------



## macclellan

Wow


----------



## VaultBoy

Subscribed.... That is a beautiful tank! Incredible work on the hardscape.


----------



## TheNailman

W0W! such a cool tank. i cannot let my gf see this thread. .... she wants mudskippers so badly.


----------



## Khooxo

Wow! Awesome looking tank, I wouldn't have the patience to work on a hardscape such as that. I'd probably break down after waiting for the foam to cure and just buy something close enough to what I wanted.


----------



## Chrisinator

Truly amazing.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards

hydrophyte said:


> Wow!
> 
> You are an artist.


+1

I worked on a scape once with a guy who did these type of setups on a large scale for the Bronx Zoo in New York. He was most definitely an artist of many sorts.


----------



## Cynth

This is one of the most awesome setups I have ever seen. I LOVE mudskippers!


----------



## MoeBetta

HX67 said:


> BOOOOO!


Now that's funny. :hihi:


----------



## digginbetta

Incredible piece! I love it and you have the cutest inhabitants ever 
Very creative!


----------



## problemman

HX its always great to see you back around! yet another great piece by you! looking great!


----------



## GDP

Man thats really awsome. Those skipper fish are weird too.


----------



## roybot73

This is the most insanely awesome setup!!!!
Truly amazing -- top notch in every respect!!!


----------



## nonconductive

been following this paludarium for awhile on APC. i never get bored of looking at it! awesome.


----------



## JCoxRocks

Awesome build! Makes me think of this from Ren & Stimpy...










J


----------



## guerdonian

This tank is spectacular! One of the coolest i have ever seen. More pics! more pics!


----------



## karatekid14

Very cool. NEED MORE PICS!


----------



## Chaos_Being

That is simply incredible. As someone said earlier, it looks like something one would see in a museum, or a professional aquarium. I've never seen anyone keep mudskippers before either, awesome.


----------



## Da Plant Man

This tank is amazing. Please don't be like other people who have amazing tanks and only update their tank once a year.

I kinda want a brackish tank now.

AMAZING TANK!


----------



## sepehr

That's superb!


----------



## mistergreen

very nice... I used to chase these guys as a kid.

Try some maco-algae if the plants won't behave.


----------



## HX67

VaultBoy said:


> Subscribed.... That is a beautiful tank! Incredible work on the hardscape.


Thanks!



TheNailman said:


> W0W! such a cool tank. i cannot let my gf see this thread. .... she wants mudskippers so badly.


Thanks. I disagree. She should definitely see this thread!



Khooxo said:


> Wow! Awesome looking tank, I wouldn't have the patience to work on a hardscape such as that. I'd probably break down after waiting for the foam to cure and just buy something close enough to what I wanted.


Thank you.
You are right, patience is a necessity. If not to make one, then at least to go through the try-out and learning period.
Obsession doesn't hurt either...



Chrisinator said:


> Truly amazing.


Thank you!



houseofcards said:


> +1
> 
> I worked on a scape once with a guy who did these type of setups on a large scale for the Bronx Zoo in New York. He was most definitely an artist of many sorts.


To be compared to a pro like that is an honor, thank you!



Cynth said:


> This is one of the most awesome setups I have ever seen. I LOVE mudskippers!


Thanks, and me too.
They are in a league of their own.



digginbetta said:


> Incredible piece! I love it and you have the cutest inhabitants ever
> Very creative!


Thanks.
'Skippers rule!



roybot73 said:


> This is the most insanely awesome setup!!!!
> Truly amazing -- top notch in every respect!!!


Thanks!



nonconductive said:


> been following this paludarium for awhile on APC. i never get bored of looking at it! awesome.


Thanks!



JCoxRocks said:


> Awesome build! Makes me think of this from Ren & Stimpy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J


Thanks, and GO MUDDY!!!



guerdonian said:


> This tank is spectacular! One of the coolest i have ever seen. More pics! more pics!


Thank you. Will update.



Chaos_Being said:


> That is simply incredible. As someone said earlier, it looks like something one would see in a museum, or a professional aquarium. I've never seen anyone keep mudskippers before either, awesome.


Thank you.



Da Plant Man said:


> This tank is amazing. Please don't be like other people who have amazing tanks and only update their tank once a year.
> 
> I kinda want a brackish tank now.
> 
> AMAZING TANK!


Thank you. And GREAT! The conspiracy is to get everyone put up brack tanks.



sepehr said:


> That's superb!


Thanks.



mistergreen said:


> very nice... I used to chase these guys as a kid.
> 
> Try some maco-algae if the plants won't behave.


Thank you.
Macro algae is a good idea, I've been thinking about it. There's actually some nice varieties growing right where I live, already brackish-adapted. Such as this _Fucus vesiculosus_:










Truly many thanks for your words, people! I'm overwhelmed by your compliments.

As soon as I get some vegetation pick up their growth in there, I will update and give you more photos.
I've had a bit of trouble with algae. Hope these _Neritina turritas_ help me out with that








As you can see, the mudskippers have already taught them to "hold their breath" emersed.

Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## Da Plant Man

YAY MORE PICS! That snail must have quite a big pneumostome


----------



## F22

looks really cool.


----------



## SearunSimpson

Awesome tank! For plants that might be suitable, have you thought about smaller mangrove plants? I think Hydrophyte sells them...


----------



## HX67

Da Plant Man said:


> YAY MORE PICS! That snail must have quite a big pneumostome


Will do.
I've been surprised how often and for how long they spend time out of water.



F22 said:


> looks really cool.


Thank you.



SearunSimpson said:


> Awesome tank! For plants that might be suitable, have you thought about smaller mangrove plants? I think Hydrophyte sells them...


Thanks.
I had a red mangrove, _R. mangle_ in there. But As happened with all my ten young red mangroves, that one died too, when I had to move them from their original paludarium. I think they don't react well to moving after they have started growing somewhere.

Yes, I've noticed hydro sells black mangrove seedlings and have even considered asking about them, but haven't gotten around to it... yet.

Thanks again!


----------



## HX67

I'm no filmmaker, but here's some overall footage of the tank, shot with a Nokia N8 phonecam:

http://www.youtube.com/user/hexisan?feature=mhum#p/a/u/0/m9LNrbVcpe4


----------



## winkerkrabbe01

Very nice. I keep P.septemradiatus and P.novemradiatus too, in two different aquaria with artificial tides. Arthrocnemum glaucum is a plant which accept saltwater.(http://www.kraeuter-und-duftpflanze...o/Q-Einzelsorten/Ausdauernder-Queller-Pflanze). This plant grows on the banks of your pool.


----------



## HX67

Nice! Tide is so cool in mudskipper tanks.

Thanks for the plant suggestion. Never heard of it before, can't find a name for it in my language either. But it looks like a perfect plant to make nice emersed growth in a paludarium.
Gotta look into it.

You wouldn't happen to keep fiddler crabs with those mudskippers, would you?


----------



## Chucker

Tank is truly drool material.

Quick googling shows English common name of _Arthrocnemum glaucum_ as Glasswort.


----------



## palufreak

WOW!!! That is awesome!! Very cool and truly beautiful... I want mudskippers now!!!


----------



## HX67

Chucker said:


> Tank is truly drool material.
> 
> Quick googling shows English common name of _Arthrocnemum glaucum_ as Glasswort.


Thanks, Chucker.
I found glasswort too, but if I translate that to finnish, I get meriotakilokki, which is _Salsola kali_...

Gotta do some research, here.

Thanks, palufreak.

A home without mudskippers is merely an apartment.


----------



## Chucker

Maybe this wikispecies page for the family that species is in will help - 
http://species.wikimedia.org/wiki/Amaranthaceae

It has a Finnish vernacular name at the bottom - Revonhäntäkasvit

However, the Amaranth family is _really_ broad....


----------



## winkerkrabbe01

Glasswort is the common name I presume. 
I´ve tried to keep fiddler crabs and mudskipper together, but when fiddler crabs molt, mudskipper killed them. So my fiddler crabs live in 5 other basins. You can find a description of my fiddler crab basins here: http://aqualog.de/news/web61/61-11-15e.pdf


----------



## HX67

Chucker said:


> Maybe this wikispecies page for the family that species is in will help -
> http://species.wikimedia.org/wiki/Amaranthaceae
> 
> It has a Finnish vernacular name at the bottom - Revonhäntäkasvit
> 
> However, the Amaranth family is _really_ broad....


Thanks for that, Chucker. Revonhäntäkasvit is a group or "family" of plants.
Really broad family, as you say.



winkerkrabbe01 said:


> Glasswort is the common name I presume.
> I´ve tried to keep fiddler crabs and mudskipper together, but when fiddler crabs molt, mudskipper killed them. So my fiddler crabs live in 5 other basins. You can find a description of my fiddler crab basins here: http://aqualog.de/news/web61/61-11-15e.pdf


Thats what I hear. Or at least that the mudskippers tend to eat the crabs' legs. It is just a tempting equation, brackish paludarium and crabs...

Thanks for the link. What a nice report on crabs! Nice!


----------



## fishbreath

palufreak said:


> WOW!!! That is awesome!! Very cool and truly beautiful... I want mudskippers now!!!


Me too!!! Beautiful work. I wish I'd have seen this thread before I invested so much time and effort into my current system.


----------



## jmowbray

I need more pics of the whole thing, equipment and all. 

How much do you want for it...??? lol


----------



## Ichthyologuest

wow! I wish I had the creativity to make a great setup like that!


----------



## HX67

fishbreath said:


> Me too!!! Beautiful work. I wish I'd have seen this thread before I invested so much time and effort into my current system.


Thank you!
You'll have to put up another system now.



jmowbray said:


> I need more pics of the whole thing, equipment and all.
> 
> How much do you want for it...??? lol


It might be interesting to get a quote from DHL.
It would probably be cheaper to ship me to MI and make you one.



Ichthyologuest said:


> wow! I wish I had the creativity to make a great setup like that!


Thanks. With some practice you can make one.


----------



## HX67

Some ambiance with a bit of mirrored sunlight:









_Riccia_, pellia and java moss are taking over the root system. Algae is finally (kinda) under control.

And lo and behold:









A "dead" root clump of _Samolus valerandi_ I buried with fanfares on a peaceful spot up there has started to grow emersed. Happy.


----------



## nonconductive

awesome pics.


----------



## dubvstudent

Sick setup. I love it.

Have you discovered any more brackish water plants? What about mangroves?


----------



## HX67

dubvstudent said:


> Sick setup. I love it.
> 
> Have you discovered any more brackish water plants? What about mangroves?


Great!
I did remove one red mangrove from another setup into this one. It died almost instantly.
Just received a shipment of black mangrove propagules. We'll see how they start growing in there. I expect "slowly".


Thank you, nonconductive.


----------



## Gatekeeper

How about a FTS with all the moss now creeping over the roots.


----------



## tzen

Very cool again, HX! Your awesome sculptures have inspired me for a long time! 
(I was a fan of yours on Dendroboard.)


----------



## HX67

Wow, thanks, tzen!

I'm so gonna make me an HQI photographing light.

I hate the colors in these, but here you go:


































Mosses rule.


----------



## HX67

Someone's doped my Samolus. I went away for a week and here's what it's come up with:


----------



## TobasB

Awesome setup!


----------



## Senior Shrimpo

HX67 said:


> The tank is still maturing. Water is kept at 1.002-1.003. I'm trying to find plants that would co-operate with me, but haven't had too much luck yet.
> 
> There, thanks for looking!


Isn't the minimum salinity for mudskippers 1.005? I always kept mine in 1.007. Course I'm pretty rusty on brackish water, several years rusty. hahaha

I gotta say I love the tree/rock combo. It looks really natural. I bet the skippers are diggin it too.


----------



## HX67

TobasB said:


> Awesome setup!


Thanks!



Senior Shrimpo said:


> Isn't the minimum salinity for mudskippers 1.005? I always kept mine in 1.007. Course I'm pretty rusty on brackish water, several years rusty. hahaha
> 
> I gotta say I love the tree/rock combo. It looks really natural. I bet the skippers are diggin it too.


There are a couple of dozens of species of mudsies. They come from a variety of habitats.
I bet there are skippers that fare best at above 1.005, but according to the info I have found, these _Periophthalmoides septemradiatus_es come from lower salinities than most. Namely, salinities fluctuating from 1.000 to 1.003. Higher up in the estuaries than most.
All I have read, really, is a couple of field studies, but they seem reliable enough for me...

Thanks for your words! Yes, for what I can tell, they seem to be "happy".


----------



## FishFarmer

That is so cool! Really nice job making that background/hardscape!


----------



## roni

HX67 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> There are a couple of dozens of species of mudsies. They come from a variety of habitats.
> I bet there are skippers that fare best at above 1.005, but according to the info I have found, these _Periophthalmoides septemradiatus_es come from lower salinities than most. Namely, salinities fluctuating from 1.000 to 1.003. Higher up in the estuaries than most.
> All I have read, really, is a couple of field studies, but they seem reliable enough for me...
> 
> Thanks for your words! Yes, for what I can tell, they seem to be "happy".


Love your setup! Makes me really tempted to set up something similar. Any mudskippers that would do well in a 24 x 24" footprint? I'm guessing no but figured most of the mudskipper experts would be on this thread.


----------



## HX67

FishFarmer said:


> That is so cool! Really nice job making that background/hardscape!


Thank you.



roni said:


> Love your setup! Makes me really tempted to set up something similar. Any mudskippers that would do well in a 24 x 24" footprint? I'm guessing no but figured most of the mudskipper experts would be on this thread.


Thanks!
I'm saying can be done.
Select a small species, make sure you get one male and scape the tank so that the fish can be out of each other's sight.

Eagerly waiting for other people's opinions!


----------



## HX67

The Samolus keeps getting bigger and shooting more flower stems

















The first plant that really seems to like it in this tank.
Well, Vals have finally acclimated, I guess, since they are spreading quite well.


Also, the black mangrove propagules are showing very promising growth in one of those Riparium Supply planters:


----------



## HX67

Sooooo, back from a six week work assignment in Normandie to find out the observative qualities of the live-in animalsitter have consentrated on something else than the mudskipperarium.
Both pumps of the tank were pretty much clogged. The filter was circulating very little, the pump taking water up to the pools was stuck.

The result:








All emersed Crypts gone, a lot of the mosses history.

One casualty fish, the male Anableps. Not dead for long, since I found the remains...
Bummer. I blame myself for this, naturally. Next time there will be more training.

On the brighter side, the Samolus did not mind the drought:









Vals and Lotus are showing very promising growth, still minding the water is 1.003:








The MTS population is exploding.


I dropped by at a summer cottage on the Baltic shore and collected a couple of plants:








Any idea of what they are...?

Despite the cons, there is still hope for this setup, maybe:









All skippers are doing great. Bumblebees are doing great. The two remaining Anableps were a bit shabby, but seem to recover well.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Kosey929

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your anableps and the neglect your tank has suffered. This is one of my all-time-favorite tanks, and I hope it bounces back quickly. Please keep us posted with updated pics.


----------



## 2in10

Tank is very nice, hope to see it back in tip top shape soon. Sorry on the loss and decline.


----------



## baldy1970

Really Awesome


----------



## HX67

Kosey929 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your anableps and the neglect your tank has suffered. This is one of my all-time-favorite tanks, and I hope it bounces back quickly. Please keep us posted with updated pics.


Thanks for your sympathy. And the nice words.
I'll keep updating!



2in10 said:


> Tank is very nice, hope to see it back in tip top shape soon. Sorry on the loss and decline.


Thanks.



baldy1970 said:


> Really Awesome


Thank you.


Now even though some of the nice moss growth on the rootsies has dried out and died, some of the plants have actually done way better than before. The Vals have really exploded, and the Lilies have grown more in a month than the previous six months. I may have underfertilized or something?

There's some very interesting growth going on in there:








I haven't added any mosses from the wild nor anything else for months. I'm wondering if this might be the result of _Samolus_ blooming and seeding?


----------



## hydrophyte

I'd love to try some of that _Samolus_ some day. Are those black mangroves still going in there or did you lose them with the other stuff?

I was just working on my new brackish setup tonight. My little group of _Cyprinodon variegatus_ killis arrived today in the post and they are really cool.


----------



## HX67

Do try it!
_Samolus valerandi_ did nothing but frustrate me in the beginning. Whether I tried it submerged or emersed, it got worse and seemed to have died alltogether. The growth there is now is all from a single stump that looked like dead, planted on a balcony in the tank.

Mangroves are doing good. Growing slowly, but alive and fresh-looking.

Looking forward to your update on the brackish riparium! Nice killies, those. Didn't know they can do brackish.


----------



## nonconductive

even with the problems this tank is till awesome. don't give up on it!


----------



## Jeffww

That moss might not be dead. Many species of moss will go dormant when dehydrated and can be revived when you add water back to them.


----------



## HX67

Thanks, nonC.

Jeff, yes, the java moss up on the "balconies" might revive, even though it's gone all brown. Riccia seems to start rotting now that there's waterflow again.
But there's plenty more on the lower levels and my other tanks, so it's easy to replace. Ofcourse, even mosses seem to take their time acclimating to brackish...

Algae is taking place in there at an alarming rate now.


----------



## HX67

I gave a hand to Aquaponics Finland on their exhibit at a slowfoof fare.
Ended up with an interesting lighting fixture, A Valoya B100 AP67. (http://www.valoya.com/en/valoya-lights-en.html)


The original lighting with T3s, 58 W Aquastar, 58 W 6500K and 38 W 6500K










The Valoya led fixture alone:








Wow.


Valoya 100 W and a correction with 38 W 6500K T3










Takes some getting used to. But I promised to give it a try, so I will.


----------



## nonconductive

wow that is red!


----------



## HX67

Tell me about it...

I gotta get some 10kK or even 20kK tubes to correct it.


----------



## 150EH

Wow you did a great job on the faux background and puting the whole tank together, really a job well done. Now it's coming full circle with fauna and flora doing well and all has blended together seamlessly like you just pulled up a piece of river bank and stuck it in a tank, very nice.

Some how I will have nightmares tonight thinking of these little cutties comming at me, they look like they may have inspired Jim Henson and the making of the Muppets, they have to be a great conversation piece along with the tank!









I really liked they way you used the old sump tank as well, was it very old? I've been looking at yard sales for old tanks that have the stainless steel frame that completely wraps every corner, I think the retro looks so cool and they have to be indistructable.


----------



## HX67

150EH said:


> Wow you did a great job on the faux background and puting the whole tank together, really a job well done. Now it's coming full circle with fauna and flora doing well and all has blended together seamlessly like you just pulled up a piece of river bank and stuck it in a tank, very nice.
> 
> Some how I will have nightmares tonight thinking of these little cutties comming at me, they look like they may have inspired Jim Henson and the making of the Muppets, they have to be a great conversation piece along with the tank!
> 
> I really liked they way you used the old sump tank as well, was it very old? I've been looking at yard sales for old tanks that have the stainless steel frame that completely wraps every corner, I think the retro looks so cool and they have to be indistructable.


Thanks!

As to the age of the tank, I can't say exactly, but 20+ years is a fair estimate. The stainless steel metaframes are so cool. This one is aluminum and not so desirable. But I'm satisfied with how it looks painted black.

You better not close your eyes.


----------



## shrimpo

Awesome, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HX67

Thanks.

A couple of quick shots of the tank.

Anableps
















An especially nice reflection from the macro...


Skippies

























All and all, not too badly discolored from the Valoya led fixture.


----------



## nonconductive

nice pics!


----------



## 150EH

BTW where did you get all your fauna, are they wild caught in your are or do you order them online?

And you haven't posted any update pics in a while.


----------



## HX67

All the fauna is from an LFS, some of it ordered for me from their suppliers.

A short story of how sometimes you don't want to trash plants that look bad.

Here are my _Samolus valerandi_s when I bought them:









Here's what they looked like a few weeks after planting:









Initially, they went worse and lost all leafs. At that time I buried the roots onto a pool.

In a month, this happened:









Kept going:









...and going









Made a gazillion pups from seeds:










And now we're here:









I think I might need to harvest some of that...


----------



## Cynth

Awesome new pictures, this is the coolest tank ever.


----------



## 150EH

It has definately taken to the tank now, it's a nice looking plant(s).


----------



## jart

Amazing! How much time do you spend watching the mudskippers?


----------



## aXio

Very awesome. I've always wanted to do a paludarium in the future.


----------



## Seedreemer

This is incredible! And the mudskippers are so cute. I don't think I've ever seen them. Do they make noise? Is that what was going on in the Booo picture?


----------



## hydrophyte

That is looking really fantastic. What a cool plant that _Samolus_ is.

Which species _Anableps_ is that?


----------



## Diesel3443

Such a cool tank. Props to you my friend.


----------



## HX67

Thank you, Cynth and 150EH!

jart, thanks. These fish really are interesting to watch. The three males have established territories, but every now and then each takes it's turn feeling brave and tries to challenge the others a bit. Nothing serious has ever happened, luckily.
So I'm thinking the tank is ok for them...
But as much as I try to spend time watching them, it never seems to be enough.

aXio, thank you.

Seedreemer, thanks. No, despite the BOO looking very vocal, they don't make sounds. They do make noise, though, splashing around.

Hydro, thank you.
I got very frustrated with Samolus at first, as it was supposed to be _the_ plant for low-end brackish, but it just deteriorated on me.
I think it just doesn't do well submerged?

To my knowledge, the Anableps are A. anableps. But I'm no expert on these and am relying on the supplier on the definition.

Diesel3443, thank you so much.


----------



## Abrium

I aspire but will never ever have a tank with so much invested, I am envious.


----------



## Seedreemer

HX67 said:


> Seedreemer, thanks. No, despite the BOO looking very vocal, they don't make sounds. They do make noise, though, splashing around.


I was imaging a small version of that noise the alien ships made in War of the Worlds, lol. They really are adorable.


----------



## haddaj04

I can't get over how amazing this set up is


----------



## Seedreemer

I went to YouTube for some mudskipper mud wrasslin' videos and saw them opening their mouths at each other like the Booo picture. What amazing little creatures!


----------



## HX67

Seedreemer said:


> I was imaging a small version of that noise the alien ships made in War of the Worlds, lol. They really are adorable.


I can see the resemblance there.
There's a couple of my vids, of this tank on yt as well, but the quality is rediculous at the best...

haddaj04, thanks, I appreciate your words.


----------



## HX67

A little update:

The lazy pruner I am, _samolus_ took over a bit
















Still blooming nicely









Magnificent plant! But I rolled up my sleeves and took some of it out









Ended up with an airier skipperscape

















Thanks for looking.


----------



## doncityz

Gotta love that hardscape.

Awesome!


----------



## ChadRamsey

truly phenomenal. that is probably the nicest setup i have ever seen.


----------



## wadesharp

ChadRamsey said:


> truly phenomenal. that is probably the nicest setup i have ever seen.


damn x2 tank looks AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## HX67

Thanks, guys. You're too kind.

I've been looking for an addition to the tank for quite a while, and finally found a few halfbeaks









I think they are _Nomorhamphus ebrardtii_ and should do ok in low end brackish. They were kept in fresh at the LFS, I'm keeping them in another tank for the acclimatizing period.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Senior Shrimpo

Incredible!


----------



## ValMM

I wish I was talented enough to do something like that. Those little buggers are cute.


----------



## SlammedDC2

Sir, I think you have given me permission to do another tank. My wife said she would love a tank like that. I think she's gonna let me try. roud:

Tank is amazing, the mudskippers look right at home.


----------



## talontsiawd

This is soooo cool. I love it from the idea, the execution of it, everything. So unique and well done. Even the actual tank is really cool. You did an excellent job.


----------



## HX67

Senior Shrimpo said:


> Incredible!


Thank you.



ValMM said:


> I wish I was talented enough to do something like that. Those little buggers are cute.


Just give it a shot!



SlammedDC2 said:


> Sir, I think you have given me permission to do another tank. My wife said she would love a tank like that. I think she's gonna let me try. roud:
> 
> Tank is amazing, the mudskippers look right at home.


You have given life a purpose. Thank you, and the best of luck with your new tank!



talontsiawd said:


> This is soooo cool. I love it from the idea, the execution of it, everything. So unique and well done. Even the actual tank is really cool. You did an excellent job.


Thank you, words much appreciated!

Another fish I decided to add in there is _Hypseleotris compressa_









Anyone kept emperor gudgeons in brackish?


----------



## SlammedDC2

Okay I have read through this whole thread and couldn't find any info on your pump, return, heater setup. How do you have all of this working in there? Are you using a canister, sump? I'm really really interested in building something along these lines. Any help would be awesome.


----------



## HX67

Hi, thanks for your interest.

I've tried a couple of different filters in there.
When I first started the tank, I had an open foam block with an Eheim Compact pump, sort of a version of "Hamburger mattenfilter".
I changed that to a canister, when I got tired of digging the thing out of the tank.
Now I've got an Eheim Pro 2, 2028 I think.

The circulation up to the shelves is done by a separate pump that is just under the roots, with a smallish open foam prefilter. Sicce Nova (800 l or 178 g / h). Plumbing for this circulation is inbuilt in the scape.

Hope this clarifies it some.


----------



## kwheeler91

What kind of wood is that and where did you get it?


----------



## HX67

kwheeler91 said:


> What kind of wood is that and where did you get it?


Did you see the pics on the first page...?


----------



## kwheeler91

Lol now I feel foolish... One hell of a diy hardscape my friend


----------



## HX67

Hey, man, I really liked your question there.
Thanks for the thumbs-up.


----------



## ValMM

HX67 said:


> Just give it a shot!


I can't, I just spent a bunch of money on a hiking backpack.:bounce: Lol.


----------



## HX67

ValMM said:


> I can't, I just spent a bunch of money on a hiking backpack.:bounce: Lol.


A great investment, I'm sure. I have mine hung on the wall and used like a cabinet. To keep stuff in, that is...

But cost is no excuse for not trying out one of these, I think.


----------



## ValMM

But, I have no money! I can't buy foam and paint and tubes and pumps. Right now I have 50 lbs of sand and an empty 10 gallon.
(Right now, I'm using it to exercise. Just over 18 lbs of stuff and a 3 mile loop with hills. )


----------



## HX67

Go for it, dude.
I'm recovering of a duodenum obstruction (?) and need to take it easy for awhile.

A tenner might be a bit small for a multilayer poolscape. Or then again, maybe not? A can of GS and a pound of cement is what... 5 bucks?


----------



## 150EH

I have a couple of freshwater Flounders that I keep without any salt but they are brackish/freshwater fish from what I understand to this point but after reading a article on treating sick fish with salt I think most fish can tolerate some. The article states most plants can tolerate up to 1 tablespoon per 5 gallon of water with this being the upper end of that tolerance and the only exception are Anubias so this should limit your brackish tank unless you are going to use different plants.

I like the Halfbeaks and it raises a question, what is their diet and what do you feed the Mudskippers?

Also do you use any salt for the Mudskippers?


----------



## HX67

150EH said:


> I have a couple of freshwater Flounders that I keep without any salt but they are brackish/freshwater fish from what I understand to this point but after reading a article on treating sick fish with salt I think most fish can tolerate some. The article states most plants can tolerate up to 1 tablespoon per 5 gallon of water with this being the upper end of that tolerance and the only exception are Anubias so this should limit your brackish tank unless you are going to use different plants.


Flounders are not easy to identify for certain. Mr Monks, on his brackish faq lists a few true freshwater flatfish species: Brachirus harmandi, Synaptura salinarum, and Cynoglossus waandersii. The rest are brackish or full marine.
On the other hand, he also states that they all tolerate low-end brackish and recommends keeping them at 1.005 or so, if not absolutely sure of the species.

Plants are a bit more complicated. While the brackish fish tend to be very tolerant to changes in salinity, plants are not.
Few plants tolerate salinities over 1.005. I'm having difficulties keeping plants at the 1.003 of this tank. Some plants are doing moderately fine, as listed earlier in this thread.



150EH said:


> I like the Halfbeaks and it raises a question, what is their diet and what do you feed the Mudskippers?


The halfbeaks take anything I offer them. Frozen or dry prepared, they don't refuse anything. To my surprise they even take food from the bottom, even though they have to be sideways to pick it up, due to the shape of the beak.
Mudskippers are similarly easy. Anything goes. Their main diet is a frozen mixture of shrimp, fish, clam and veggies I prepare myself.




150EH said:


> Also do you use any salt for the Mudskippers?


Yes, the salinity of the tank is at 1,003 SG. This species (_Periophthalmodon septemradiatus_) is found a bit further upriver than most other mudskipper species. According to a field study they are found at salinities from 1,000 to 1,003.


----------



## HX67

Pruning _Samolus_ resulted in blooming like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## hydrophyte

Does that _Samolus_ reseed itself in the tank?


----------



## HX67

Like nothing I have ever seen before. In a tank.


----------



## hydrophyte

Hey I think you asked me about your black mangrove a little while ago and I am reminded with your post here. Yes I think it would probably be good to give it a bit more light. You can lightly trim that plant, but it really does not like pruning so I wouldn't take off more than the top pair of leaves and not until after it is already at least 30cm tall. Mangroves also do best with good root fertilization, so it will pay to add a fert tab to the riparium planter.


----------



## HX67

Thanks for your opinion on that, Devin.
Even though that _Samolus_ and _Vallisneria_ are doing unbelievably well in this tank, I'm looking to change that Valoya led fixture and T8:s to 2 x 70W HQI. For a bit more pleasant color, if nothing more...

Gotta figure out, if there would be a nicer/better lit position for the mangroves in the tank by then, too.
Thanks again, I'll try grooming with just one stem first, to see how it reacts.


----------



## Energy

This was amazing and I have admired your other work as well. Creating those out of styrofoam is a true skill.


----------



## wastedtime

That is an excellent looking tank.. I love the scape, Great DIY skills.


----------



## HX67

Energy said:


> This was amazing and I have admired your other work as well. Creating those out of styrofoam is a true skill.


Mr Energy, I don't have a tank big enough to hold the drool I have produced looking at the wet dream for an enclosure of yours.
Thanks for your words. Sir.



wastedtime said:


> That is an excellent looking tank.. I love the scape, Great DIY skills.


Thanks, man!


----------



## HX67

I'm too happy with the plant growth in the tank. Have to do something about it.
Even though the Valoya led fixture seems to do the trick, I'm a bit dissatisfied with the color. I'll try metal halides for a change.


I've got two of these 70W HQI shop fixtures laying around:

















I cut off the bulb housings









And fixed them into a rack I made








Nothing too fancy.
I might have to get new bulbs to replace the 830s (3000K) later, but I'll see how the color is with these first.
Will rig it in in a couple of days.


----------



## HX67

More boring video.


----------



## pandesol

I have no words for this set up other than CRAZY COOL!!! I don't think I have ever seen anything like it.
There is a post inquiring about keeping mudskippers with archer fish on another forum here......I guess you answer that question for sure. Beautiful tank.


----------



## HX67

Thanks, you.

I'll see if there's a 2c I can contribute for the mudsie topic. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## eklikewhoa

Wow... this is amazing.


----------



## kwheeler91

I cant get over how friggin awesome this is. Do you have archers in here? If not you definitely should


----------



## HX67

Thanks, eklikewhoa.

kwheeler, no archers in there. I had archers in my 250 brackish tank, they grew up to 11". There are smaller species, I know, but in this tank there's too much bite-sized chow for even the smallest of archers.
I'm sticking with the bumblebee gobies and halfbeaks for now. Mudskippers don't seem to bother or be bothered by them.
Thanks, for not getting over.


----------



## thedancingemu

Gorgeous hardscape! I may have to steal your technique when I have room to set up my 125 gal tank


----------



## GMYukonon24s

Nice video.


----------



## HX67

thedancingemu said:


> Gorgeous hardscape! I may have to steal your technique when I have room to set up my 125 gal tank


Thank you.
Always happy to hear someone is inspired. Give us a heads-up when you go for it!



GMYukonon24s said:


> Nice video.


Thanks. The camera can do better, but we'll see if I will learn to use it.

A couple of plantupdates:








I added a pitcher plant in there and it seems to have taken it home. Growing nicely and making pitchers.

The black mangrove seems to have survived cutting. It was growing very thin and too long, so I cut all stems from the top. New growth appearing already, I hope the stems bulk up a bit...









_Nomorhamphus ebrardti_ halfbeaks are reproducing regularly:


----------



## kwheeler91

Fts!


----------



## HX67

Sorry, I don't have an fts for now, I hope this ambiance shot fills the void temporarily:


----------



## moosenart

Amazing!


----------



## halffrozen

You... sculpted.. THAT!?

Amazing, you can make some MONEY doing this professionally!


----------



## nature

how about put a few mangrove crab to look more natural??


----------



## HX67

moosenart said:


> Amazing!





halffrozen said:


> You... sculpted.. THAT!?
> 
> Amazing, you can make some MONEY doing this professionally!


Thank you!
I'm taking babysteps towards doing this more professionally.
We'll see how it goes.
Wish me luck, I sure need some to make this move work.



nature said:


> how about put a few mangrove crab to look more natural??


I've kept a few species of _Sesarma_s, but never with mudskippers.
I'm afraid I'd end up with legless crabs if I introduced any to this tank?

But speaking of mangrove, a fellow forumite at TFF was kind enough to send me some genuine hand-picked _Rhizophora mangle_ propagules. Brazil-Denmark-Finland:









I placed them in a Riparium Supply™ planter to see if they germinate









The black mangrove is doing ok, we'll see if red does as well.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## HX67

Took a pic of the tank with the dimmer morning/evening light on.
Man, I need to replace the 3000 K bulbs of the HQIs ASAP. Looks so much better with the 6400 K T8s:


----------



## tetra10

very nice hard scape! im curious to see what they eat! definitely subscribed!


----------



## HokieFish

Like so many have said before, this is an amazing tank. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HX67

Thanks, guys! My pleasure, Hokie.

Now I have a feeling mudskippers have good appetites when they are doing good.

Mine eat dry food regularly. They eat it when I drop it in their little puddles (they tend to call a puddle their home at a given time) and also dive to the bottom to get their share. I give them flakes and granules, even pellets. Everything goes.

The majority of their diet consists of frozen food.
Bloodworms, artemia, shrimps, mussels, fish, _Mysis_ or anything the LFS offers at a given time.

I also make and freeze a shrimpmix for my fish, and the 'skippers love it.
Here's pretty much the ingredients:









-shrimps, with shells
-white fish (pollock)
-mussels (no shells)
-spinach
-peas
-banana (no peels)
-beef (pork) heart
-juice from a lemon
-garlic
-eggs and their shells
-beef liver (not pictured, the only ingredient that I cook before mixing everything)
-carrots
-spirulina powder
-vitamins
-gelatine

Everything is run through a mixer.
I bag it in thin bags, cool it down to let the gelatine work and then freeze it.

The mudskippers love it!

I also feed 'em live food. I breed mealworms and cockroaches for my lizards and buy others, like crickets and _Locusts_ on occasion.


Meanwhile, daddy got a shipment today:


----------



## aweeby

Just read the thread. It has been really awesome just watching this mature.


----------



## HX67

I'm happy to hear that. It's been a trip to me too.

I got around to swapping the bulbs (2 x 70 W HQI).

3000 K:








6500 K:









Sorry for overexposing the pics, I have some learning to do with the camera.


----------



## HokieFish

Any updates on this tank? 
I've done some stirofoam and quickcrete rock set ups, but I like the smoother lines of your design. i'm planning on putting together a Newt Habitat and would take any advise you can offer in the scaping. Start to finish how did your construction steps go. What were the curing times. Have you seen any grout deterioration?


----------



## 150EH

The Mudskippers are eating better than I am, nice recipe. I like the 6,500 K better and the 3K is too yellow besides there has to be a reason all of Amano's lights are 8k.


----------



## HX67

HokieFish said:


> Any updates on this tank?
> I've done some stirofoam and quickcrete rock set ups, but I like the smoother lines of your design. i'm planning on putting together a Newt Habitat and would take any advise you can offer in the scaping. Start to finish how did your construction steps go. What were the curing times. Have you seen any grout deterioration?


I don't know what kind of advice to offer, not knowing what you're up to. The steps of this scape are pretty much pictured in the beginning of the thread, so I won't repeat them here.
I could try and give an answer/opinion on some more specific questions you might come up with.

Curing time for cement (grout is cement) is about a month, eventually. Tempted by some other cement user methodology, I used vinegar with curing this. I will never do that again.
For the first time in any of my scapes, there's some deterioration to be seen.
I think it's caused by the vinegar bath somewhere along curing. Not sure, though.




150EH said:


> The Mudskippers are eating better than I am, nice recipe. I like the 6,500 K better and the 3K is too yellow besides there has to be a reason all of Amano's lights are 8k.


And me, too, actually. Recipe is not mine, there's a lot of similar ones out there for anyone willing to go through some trouble with feeding their fish. But I recommend trying it out. Yet to find a fish refusing this.

The finished product looks like this









Been thinking about making a pasta sauce with it a million times, but never gotten around to it...


----------



## discusplantedtanklover

Amazing tank, keep your hardworks.


----------



## MikeS

Frigging amazing!!!! I am about ready to try building a background like that. I would be willing to tear my tank down again if it came out even half as nice as yours.


----------



## HX67

discusplantedtanklover said:


> Amazing tank, keep your hardworks.


Thank you!
Warming up the hands for the next habitat as we speak.



MikeS said:


> Frigging amazing!!!! I am about ready to try building a background like that. I would be willing to tear my tank down again if it came out even half as nice as yours.


We're talking about the awesome 210 you've got decanting?
I urge you to go for it! No satisfaction like DIY.


----------



## MABJ

This is soooo awesome. I'd kill to make a tank like yours. I am a college student with no space. 

Don't fret. I'll certainly be making a similar tank someday. But yours probably will always dwarf it. 

What do your skippers spend the majority of their time doing? Do you keep nerites in your setup?


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## HX67

MABJ said:


> This is soooo awesome. I'd kill to make a tank like yours. I am a college student with no space.
> 
> Don't fret. I'll certainly be making a similar tank someday. But yours probably will always dwarf it.
> 
> What do your skippers spend the majority of their time doing? Do you keep nerites in your setup?
> 
> 
> MABJ's iDevice used for this message


No killing needed, but please do go ahead!

I think the basic layout/construction would be great for not only mudskippers, but many species of amphibians too. Many frogs would love it, not to mention salamanders and newts.
Also, semi-amphibious crabs like hermits, _Sesarmas_, fiddlers and the larger species like _Cardisoma_s would propably use the space effectively?

Got tennish snails I have imagined to be _Neritina Turrita_ in there

















They lay eggs frequently, but they do not reproduce...


----------



## MABJ

HX67 said:


> No killing needed, but please do go ahead!
> 
> I think the basic layout/construction would be great for not only mudskippers, but many species of amphibians too. Many frogs would love it, not to mention salamanders and newts.
> Also, semi-amphibious crabs like hermits, _Sesarmas_, fiddlers and the larger species like _Cardisoma_s would propably use the space effectively?
> 
> Got tennish snails I have imagined to be _Neritina Turrita_ in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They lay eggs frequently, but they do not reproduce...


That should be wrong.. Zebra nerites, which those are, should reproduce perfectly in brackish. Unless they need more than 1.003. Not sure. 

I'd be worried about the hermits drowning, otherwise trust me I'd make it a frog and hermit paradise! Hehe


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## HX67

I have let the smart people tell me that _Nerites_ reproduce by pelagic offspring being carried to saltier water by current after hatching from the eggs.
I do have hard time figuring out how the adults migrate back to fresh/slightly brackish water after they mature, but I take it as it's stated...

A lot of eggs has been laid in this tank, and I have yet to spot a baby Nerite in there...
Go figure!

You might be right about the hermits. At least some species seem to be mostly terrestrial and not that good with even shallow pools. Fair statement there.


----------



## MikeS

HX67 said:


> We're talking about the awesome 210 you've got decanting?
> I urge you to go for it! No satisfaction like DIY.



I will be running the idea past the wife tonight. Won't be tearing it all down to build, so measuring around my tank equipment will be the tricky part. Thinking I will have to do the large sheet(s) in back to mark and cut out where the equipment is, then I can build outside the tank from there.


----------



## HX67

Will be a bit tricky.
Measurements, making it sink => no need for fixing the backgroud, curing issues with an established tank...

Doable, but a bit tricky. 
Good luck with the wife. Everything else tends to be easy...


----------



## MikeS

HX67 said:


> Will be a bit tricky.
> Measurements, making it sink => no need for fixing the backgroud, curing issues with an established tank...
> 
> Doable, but a bit tricky.
> Good luck with the wife. Everything else tends to be easy...


She let me get this size of a tank...plus took her shopping at the Coach Outlet yesterday for Christmas (1 large, 2 medium, 1 tiny purse & 2 wallets and 1 mini wallet). I think she OWES me...BIG TIME!!! lol

I have researched some DIY stuff and people have used the magfloats to secure backgrounds. You put one (or more depending) into the background as you make it, so it would be against the glass. Then when you put it in the tank, put the other side on the outside. Not only does it hold it in place, but not permanent, you can remove later for whatever reason.

Curing issues? What exactly? I do not have a problem with letting something cure for however long outside the tank, storage isn't a problem. Plus I have heard there are things you can apply over cement that seal it completely.


----------



## HX67

MikeS said:


> She let me get this size of a tank...plus took her shopping at the Coach Outlet yesterday for Christmas (1 large, 2 medium, 1 tiny purse & 2 wallets and 1 mini wallet). I think she OWES me...BIG TIME!!! lol
> 
> I have researched some DIY stuff and people have used the magfloats to secure backgrounds. You put one (or more depending) into the background as you make it, so it would be against the glass. Then when you put it in the tank, put the other side on the outside. Not only does it hold it in place, but not permanent, you can remove later for whatever reason.
> 
> Curing issues? What exactly? I do not have a problem with letting something cure for however long outside the tank, storage isn't a problem. Plus I have heard there are things you can apply over cement that seal it completely.


What a great play, there! 

"True dat" on every case you make about the background. Lotsa alternative solutions to constructing it out there.
I just look at everything through the oldschool goggles.


----------



## MikeS

What are the curing issues? Is it just time, or should I actually look into the sealant stuff?


----------



## HX67

Going with cement-based stuff, as I do, the standard curing:
-a month or so to cure the cement
-some leeching of water hardening lime and stuff after that

It can be reduced substantially by sealing with copolymer additives or even stopped alltogether by using resins like epoxy.

I used to do epoxy resin on every piece I made, but hated the look of it. Nowadays I like time better than extra chemicals/seals.

But it all depends on the method & materials you choose. A lot of people make great backgrounds with no cement whatsoever, and seem to need no curing at all.


----------



## MikeS

hx67 said:


> going with cement-based stuff, as i do, the standard curing:
> -a month or so to cure the cement
> -some leeching of water hardening lime and stuff after that
> 
> it can be reduced substantially by sealing with copolymer additives or even stopped alltogether by using resins like epoxy.
> 
> I used to do epoxy resin on every piece i made, but hated the look of it. Nowadays i like time better than extra chemicals/seals.
> 
> But it all depends on the method & materials you choose. A lot of people make great backgrounds with no cement whatsoever, and seem to need no curing at all.


thx!


----------



## StraightAddicted

One of the best tanks that I have seen. Its paradise for any mudskipper. Great to see everything come along over time. I like when you trimmed up the plant into several smaller ones. Gave it a more open feel to the tank, but im sure others would disagree with me. Keep it up and goodluck down the road.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

Absolutely wonderful! Keep updating! I think I'm addicted!! Lol


----------



## hydrophyte

Hey HX67 did I ask you yet if you had ever purchased from that seller in Austria with the wide variety of mangrove propagules? I would be interested to know more about that.


----------



## reybie

Can something like this be pulled off in an open top tank?


----------



## hydrophyte

An open top tank could be better in some ways. Those mangrove plants like to have lots of air and an open top would give them more room to grow up.

Here's my mangrove riparium planting in a 65G open top...


----------



## HX67

StraightAddicted said:


> One of the best tanks that I have seen. Its paradise for any mudskipper. Great to see everything come along over time. I like when you trimmed up the plant into several smaller ones. Gave it a more open feel to the tank, but im sure others would disagree with me. Keep it up and goodluck down the road.


Thank you.
I'm a very lazy gardener, so the difference before-after tends to be huge. The rate of _Samolus_ reproducing, spreading and filling up the tank has been a really big surprise.
Black mangrove has grown quite well recently, and I need to figure out a strategy to go with it. I have a dream I could help it to grow up bonsai-ish in there, but I'm still building up courage to prune it accordingly.



LyzzaRyzz said:


> Absolutely wonderful! Keep updating! I think I'm addicted!! Lol


Thank you!



hydrophyte said:


> Hey HX67 did I ask you yet if you had ever purchased from that seller in Austria with the wide variety of mangrove propagules? I would be interested to know more about that.


I haven't gotten around to it yet, but am still intending to. Will update when there's something to report. They still look very promising.

The seller in question is http://www.mangrove.at/
Anyone with any word on them, please chime in!



reybie said:


> Can something like this be pulled off in an open top tank?


An open top or a partially open front. Sure.
The only restrictions I can think of are the need for higher humidity the chosen flora and fauna may have and escape-proofing the tank.

My tank is open on the front of the top, which keeps the front glass nicely dry.


----------



## HX67

An exceptional pic of the tank, showing how the lighting rack sits on top of it, from today.
Just before I started harvesting it. Needed a scythe _and_ a sickle...









Some nice stems _Samolus_ makes when blooming








This is just the harvested blooming:









Thanks for looking.


----------



## hydrophyte

That is some happy _Samolus_ that you have in there!

I think that I might send an email to that vendor in Austria.


----------



## HX67

Hehee, she's exstatic!

I've got this new/old tank coming along. It might be nice (height at 6') for some mangroves. It's going to take awhile to finish the tank to a state that it's ready to receive mangrove propagules...
Please, please. Do share your experience on the vendor, if you get any. Mkay?


----------



## HX67

Black mangrove is doing pretty good in this tank.
Taking pics of it is a bit hard to me, but some of the growth can be seen in this:









It's not behaving the way I want, either. Forcing some of the stems to grow horizontally to let them grow a bit longer is not proceeding the way I expect. Leaves are taking their time to turn upwards, towards the light, to look more natural...









I need a bigger/taller tank. Or a greener thumb.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

You DO have a very green thumb! Look at your project as a whole! Not many people would have been able to do what you have.
Time is key, friend. Patience is a virtue, and its not one of mine! I can understand your frustration in waiting on the plant. I just got a package with ludwiga cuba in it, and they have HUGE stalks! Im guessing the package was tossed around, cause they ended up in squiggle shapes! Im lucky they didnt just snap! Im waiting for them to straighten out, and behave, but they are taking forever. Okay, well, two and a half days..but really cuba, straighten up!
I like that the mangrove is growing differently! I like the look. Is there a reason its behaving this way?


----------



## HX67

LyzzaRyzz said:


> Im waiting for them to straighten out, and behave, but they are taking forever. Okay, well, two and a half days..but really cuba, straighten up!
> I like that the mangrove is growing differently! I like the look. Is there a reason its behaving this way?


Man, a couple of days... I've been waiting for a few weeks.

The reason is I'm forcing them down and horizontal, so they'd fill up the tank a bit wider than just growing up. They reach the cover pretty quick and have to be cut all the time otherwise.

Good luck with the cubinos.


----------



## HX67

Tank still up and running.
I got a half-decent shot of a _Hypseleotris compressa_, one of the two males inhabiting the ground floor.









Love these guys. They have a nice mutual understanding of their territories, just regularly showing off at each other at the border of their grounds.


----------



## HX67

So. I've gotten another inhabitant in the tank at some point. And it's multiplied to a state of infestation.


















Mealybugs, of _Pseudococcidae_ family.
Very, very sticky little buggers.

I've been trying to keep the infestation under control by spraying the plants with just water regularly, but it's getting out of hands. A nice Nepenthes was the first victim and the black mangrove is taking a pretty bad beating as well.

From what I read at houseplant and gardening forums, this thing is not easy to get rid of.
In a paludarium, next to impossible I guess.

Malathion was mentioned, so what I'll propably have to do is rehome all the fauna, take apart the whole tank, treat all plants with this very unpleasant insecticide and disinfect the whole tank before building it back up again.

*sigh*


----------



## HX67

Aaaand, after a total overhaul, some rescaping and trashing all vegetation, we're back in action.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eedpYQbCjIw&feature=youtu.be

Looking forward to getting it cured and replanted.


----------



## twentyleagues

Wow really nice set up! Sorry you had to dismantle it. Great fabricating to.


----------



## CannaBrain

I hate mealy bugs, man. I deal with them every day at work (I can actually smell them now). Shame they got so bad. 

For future reference, malathion is a little intense. You can use systemics, imidacloprid usually being the active ingredient. Makes the plant toxic so the juices they're sucking will kill them eventually. I'd be very nervous to use around fish as well. Neem oil can work as well, but again... in a tank w/ livestock I'd be a little nervous. Neem is more natural and has strange effects on different insects. Takes several repetitions of spray to get em.

There's also _cryptolaemus_ which will devour the bugs and would by far be the safest way to get rid of them should you encounter them in the future, however not sure how easy they are to get.

But yeah.... Mealybugs are the bane of my existence at work (I work in a greenhouse), sorry to hear they got in your system.

Was absolutely gorgeous and I'm sure it will be again.


----------



## HX67

Thanks for the recommendations, CB.

In the end I just couldn't figure out how to do it without dismantling the whole setup.
With the mini-ecosystem established, snails, microfauna and such, I didn't want to take a chance with any pesticides. Had to go mideval and just burn everything.

I can imagine your struggle with mealybugs in a greenhouse, they are the worst pests I've come up with. Good luck! 

High hopes for recovering this tank.
But if I'll see another one of those buggers, I'll torch my apartment.


----------



## RobGriffin

I know this is an old thread but I came across it and wanted to give you kudos for that paludarium. GOOD WORK!! I love it.


----------



## JJ09

Wow, what an amazing tank. I just found and read through the thread. I've always been fascinated by mudskippers and anableps, would love to have a paludrium myself someday though it seems beyond my means. Did I read that right, you tore down the take after the mealybug infestation (I hate those things. They ruin my garden and I've had to destroy some houseplants because of them). If so, a real shame. If not, please post more pictures!


----------



## emmiek

*question about the type of foam you used?*

Hello!
I know this is an old thread, but I wondered what type of foam you used to create this masterpiece! My son and I are wrestling with setting up a 40 gallon mudskipper tank

Thank you,
emmiek


----------

